# New Holland 2016 Workmaster 50 Power Steering Oil Reservoir Leak



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

I'm new to the forum so pls forgive me if i don't articulate well. It seems my power steering oil reservoir is leaking bc it loses fluid every time I use it. I cannot find the leak anywhere on the reservoir itself. Both lines are extremely tight. After about an hour of use, I lose about 1/4 of the fluid. It gets all over everything. A friend took the filter out and cleaned it off, removed the reservoir completely, poured all the fluid out and refilled it, put it back on, tightened everything and it still leaks. It's as though its spewing out of the top somehow. I'm wondering if I should buy a new filter and try it first or if I should try to figure out if one of the lines is clogged up. I'm getting a solid yellow caution light but nothing shows when I check the error codes. Is it safe to run this and keep filling the reservoir tank up? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have an owners manual but not a repair manual. Can't find any youtube videos on this either. Thank you so much.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not familiar with your set up but you can clean the affected area with engine degreaser ( in a spray can) top off the reservoir and fire it up. Look closely and see where the oil is coming from. You might have to cycle the steering to get it to leak. After you should have a better idea of what you're dealing with.
Good luck


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

Thank you. I'll try that now.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2236928169708105


Tractor Info:
Tractor No: NH5330292
Unit: L508
Transmission No: N256132
Tractor Model: WM50
Engine No: 50D02458
Product Code: G4034545

Please click in the black box where it says: Watch on Facebook. Hopefully, you'll be able to see this video. This shows the leak after a couple of seconds. I also included an image of the error code which indicates the tractor needs service. It was serviced six weeks ago and I've only used it for about a week. I guess this couldn't be a defect in the reservoir cap? That would probably be too easy. It seems to leak only when turning left on the tractor. Ideas anybody? Please?? Desperate to get this repaired.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Can't see video video says video unavailable or you do not have permission.Only one picture shows it is of the service engine soon the other picture has an x across it.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

Did you select: "Watch on Facebook?"


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

In your owner's/operators manual does it say how to get which service code it is. Usually the computer flashes the warning icon and then you check the book for the fault code which will give you an idea where to start looking


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kathy Holliman said:


> Did you select: "Watch on Facebook?"


That option is not there


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> Can't see video video says video unavailable or you do not have permission.Only one picture shows it is of the service engine soon the other picture has an x across it.


I think I've fixed it so you can see it. Please click in the black box where it says "Watch on Facebook". I had the video restricted previously. Sorry.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> That option is not there


I get a solid yellow "caution" light. The book tells me how to check which error code it is digitally on my tractor. When I follow the instructions, no error code comes up. btw, on my screen, there's a big solid black box that says "Unavailable this video can't be embedded". On the next line it says "Watch on Facebook". I believe you can double click that and it takes you to my FB video. It would be so helpful if you could see that video.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

Kathy Holliman said:


> I get a solid yellow "caution" light. The book tells me how to check which error code it is digitally on my tractor. When I follow the instructions, no error code comes up. btw, on my screen, there's a big solid black box that says "Unavailable this video can't be embedded". On the next line it says "Watch on Facebook". I believe you can double click that and it takes you to my FB video. It would be so helpful if you could see that video.


This is my facebook url: https://www.facebook.com/kathymehanholliman
If you will go there, that video is just about the first thing you will see (I think). Thank you much.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

You will have to repost the vid. I have very limited access to your Facebook but then again I am computer stupid lol. Can enny one else find the video


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think many folks here are on the facebook. Do you have someone there to help you do a little trouble shooting? Clean everything up the best you can, and then operate the steering to see of you or your helper can see exactly where the leak is emanating from. Perhaps the issue is with a clogged filter. That could very well cause an oil leak.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

The video shows the leak coming out of the very top of the cap on the steering wheel oil reservoir. It pours out primarily when steering left. I'm trying to figure out how to post the video like everyone else does. I'm so sorry for all this trouble. I'll ask someone in the admin department to help me with the video in the morning.

Sorry but this is sideways. This is the full reservoir










Leaking from the very TOP of the cap to the reservoir. Spewing to the left.










Another pic of it pouring out of the top of the cap.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> You will have to repost the vid. I have very limited access to your Facebook but then again I am computer stupid lol. Can enny one else find the video


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I don't think many folks here are on the facebook. Do you have someone there to help you do a little trouble shooting? Clean everything up the best you can, and then operate the steering to see of you or your helper can see exactly where the leak is emanating from. Perhaps the issue is with a clogged filter. That could very well cause an oil leak.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There should be a filter underneath that black cap. Here is a parts breakdown.








I'm thinking that if the filter is in need of changing, the flow of oil into the reservoir is greater than what the filter is allowing to leave the reservoir causing the overflow.
If the leak is more prevalent when turning left, it could be because the steering cylinder ram is retracting into the steering cylinder displacing more oil because the ram is taking up a lot of the cylinder volume on the other side.
That being said, first off have a look at that cap. It has an o-ring seal and the cap seems to be leaking through a vent in the top. I'm pretty sure there isn't supposed to be a vent in the cap! Have a look to see if it is a vent or possibly a crack that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure why your reservoir cap has a vent in it. The only thing I can think of is the filter needs changing, or something is amiss with the filter installation. Can you ask the service people when that filter was last changed? Perhaps see if you can run it for a wee bit with the filter removed and the cap back in place to see if it does the same thing. If it does, you may have a collapsed hose or obstruction somewhere in the line leaving the reservoir.

Is the reservoir over filled by any chance?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well here is what I see. At the beginning of the video the reservoir looks to be full to the top of the cap. When it starts spewing oil I assume you are cycling the steering and the oil looks like it has air bubbles and then turns foamy and spews even more.

My thoughts are the steering pump is pulling air on the low pressure side causing the foam and expanding the volume of oil. 

If the reservoir is at about 1/2 after sitting for a day do not top it off. Start the tractor and if it has a FEL ( front end loader) raise the front wheels off the ground and cycle the steering. After a few times check to see if the oil is foamy. If not cycle some more and check again. If it is foamy the system is sucking air somewhere on the low pressure side or might even be the pump .

What are your thoughts on my thoughts Pogo


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could very well be an air leak on the low pressure side, would sure explain the foaming. It wouldn't take much of a leak and would go unnoticed. Could be a failing hose, or hose clamps. I've read where a few owners have had trouble getting the clamps to create a proper seal.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

I do not have a front end loader. This tractor only has 288 hours. I fill up to the full line on the reservoir. turning the wheel left the fluid level in the reservoir expands up to the top and begins spewing out the breather that is located In the cap. When turning the wheel right the volume of oil goes down. The micron filter in the reservoir has been removed and cleaned. It had a few black particles in it. Yesterday one of the lines to the steering piston was opened up, the wheel was turned and liquid shot out of the tractor side of the line. The line was loosely reattached and the steering was cycled and there were slight drips and bubbles coming out of the connection. Then it was tightened back up. It was suggested that I replace or rebuild the power steering cylinder. What are your opinions on this idea. Thx a lot for your help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I've already shared my thoughts on the steering cylinder oil volume when turning the wheels.
Unless you have oil weeping out of the steering cylinder around the ram, I can't see the point in rebuilding the cylinder at this point. Where the black particles perhaps bits of deteriorating hydraulic hose?


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

I don’t know if this video helps any more. When the filter was examined I was told it could be bits of a deteriorating hose. Would you recommend that I replace one or both of the hoses? Or do you recommend that I start with a new filter? Thx.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

Or maybe I should do as u suggested - run it a bit without the filter to see if it’s doing the same thing ? Thx


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, if it was suggested that the debris was deteriorated hose, then don't run it without the filter. I would tend to check hoses and hose connections. Changing out a stainless steel mesh filter or a reservoir could be a little pricey.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

Is it your opinion that most probably there is an air leak in the system? After a couple of hours of use, the filter was checked again and there was no perceptible debris. What would you think about cutting 1/2 inch off the ends of the hoses then reattaching? thx.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

How would one go about detecting where an air leak is?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If there is an air leak, which could very well be as indicated by the foaming oil discharging from the reservoir, I would systematically disconnect the hoses on the low pressure suction side, one at a time, clean and inspect the hoses and connections and take great care when reinstalling them. Make sure they are tight and well sealed. You can trim them if you like, but don't make them too short! Once you find the leaking hose you can stop checking, and leave the rest.
If you had a leak on the high pressure side it would be squirting oil. Also be aware that a high pressure hose that has a pin hole leak under pressure can be very dangerous, so don't check for leaks with your bare hands!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

My thoughts are the same as Pogo. Keep us in the loop on how things are going. Hopefully you will find the issue without to much agrivation


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

My hopes are high. It "appears" (maybe, hoping) that the leak has been repaired. The hoses at the steering cylinder were taken off then reattached. The oil counter was reset which turned the service light off. i ran it all afternoon yesterday checking it constantly and there was no leak, no caution light and no error code. We started at a lower level of fluid in the reservoir and it has maintained. It was only slightly foamy "inside" the reservoir but not enough to expell through the cap as before. one last question: is it normal (??) that when I turn the steering wheel left, for the fluid in the reservoir to rise and when i turn back right the fluid in the reservoir recedes back to the original level? (as shown in the 2nd video posted). 2nd last question: is there a bleed valve in the steering gear box to bleed the steering system? thank you BOTH so much for all your help. It has been my pleasure working with y'all. Fingers crossed that it continues to work without leaking today. Really behind in my work. I'll let you know how it goes later today. Again, THANK YOU so much!! Kathy


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

For the record, my Dad was the top tier lead mechanic at Delta Air Lines for 30+ years. He kept all our cars and equipment running in tip top condition at all times and taught us as much as we were "willing" to learn. We were taught the importance of doing things "right" and maintaining. I guess some of that wore off on me. I'm trying to be a good steward of my first tractor. What better way to do that than to ask the "experts"? Thank you for not blowing me off....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

In regards to the bleeding of the steering system, I think if you raise the front wheels off the ground and turn the steering wheel lock to lock it should expel the air out of the system (Vent in the reservoir)
As for the oil level in the reservoir rising and lower could be due to the fact that when you turn to the the left, a greater amount of oil is pushed out of the cylinder as the ram retracts as it takes less oil to fill the other side up because the ram takes up a good portion of the volume of the cylinder. The opposite happens when you turn the other way.


----------



## paul farrow (May 21, 2019)

Kathy Holliman said:


> I'm new to the forum so pls forgive me if i don't articulate well. It seems my power steering oil reservoir is leaking bc it loses fluid every time I use it. I cannot find the leak anywhere on the reservoir itself. Both lines are extremely tight. After about an hour of use, I lose about 1/4 of the fluid. It gets all over everything. A friend took the filter out and cleaned it off, removed the reservoir completely, poured all the fluid out and refilled it, put it back on, tightened everything and it still leaks. It's as though its spewing out of the top somehow. I'm wondering if I should buy a new filter and try it first or if I should try to figure out if one of the lines is clogged up. I'm getting a solid yellow caution light but nothing shows when I check the error codes. Is it safe to run this and keep filling the reservoir tank up? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have an owners manual but not a repair manual. Can't find any youtube videos on this either. Thank you so much.


om my boomer 24 I had hose leaks. they have a flat washer on the connections I took the washer out problem solved


----------



## Bobby Dunn (Mar 27, 2019)

pogobill said:


> There should be a filter underneath that black cap. Here is a parts breakdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the pop in,but you are spot on dozer 966. one thing I am wondering about is the spring,wonder if's it there to just keep the filter held down ?.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Been a professional mechanic for 50+ years and I can tell you dealing with an oil leak can be time consuming to locate. Learned a long time ago to use UV Dye and a black light. Go to Napa and ask for part # NTE 788106 (UV Fluorescent Dye $7.29 for a 1 OZ bottle). That 1 OZ bottle will treat 1 gallon of oil. Get the oil hot and add to the reservoir. The dye won't hurt anything and it will last until you change the oil. Then shine a UV black light on the reservoir and any oil leaking will glow fluorescent yellow. Doesn't have to be an expensive black light. The cheap UV bulbs they sell at Spencer's Gifts will work fine. Built 100's of engines and if you get a come back for an oil leak, this is the fastest and most accurate way to troubleshoot the location of the leak.


----------



## Ralphco (Jan 26, 2018)

A little late to this thread but sure sounds to me like the reservoir is just overfilled. It should probably be filled to the "Full" line when the cylinder is fully retracted and would be about half way between "Full" and "Low" when the wheels are straight ahead. Doe the Owner's manual show a procedure for filling that reservoir?


----------



## Bill S (May 8, 2018)

Previous comment about oil volume in cylinder is correct and the vent is to allow air to displace the oil when the steering cylinder is extended and the oil level in the reservoir drops as the oil fills the "large end" of the steering cylinder. 

The reason the oil is spewing out the bleed hole is probably that there is air getting into the pump and causing the oil to foam. As the air bubble combine in the oil the voil volume expands and has nowhere to go except out of the top of the reservoir. 

The cause of the problem is most likely an air leak on the suction (intake) side of the pump. That leak is not always obvious because the oil from the bleed hole on the reservoir cap flows down and covers everything making it almost impossible to see the leak on the suction side. Also, air is much "thinner" than the oil, so it is not uncommon to have air sucked into the intake side causing foaming and oil expansion yet not leak out oil when the tractor is shut off (or the leak is so slow it is not readily detectable). Follow the suction line leaving the reservoir all the way from the reservoir outlet to the pump inlet (suction side). There is most likely a small air leak somewhere along the way. Good luck.


----------



## Bill S (May 8, 2018)

One other way to find the air leak is to substitute the PS oil with diesel. 

CAUTION: Do not run the engine with diesel in the reservoir! 

Start by shutting off the engine, then completely drain out the PS fluid from the reservoir. Once it is empty, very thoroughly clean the entire area so that there is no trace of oil. The area must be dry. I like using orange oil cleaner. It mixes with the oil but emulsifies with water and turns milky. Hose it off completely and let the area dry. If you have a compressor you can blow it off with air. If you do not have a compressor you can use a vacuum cleaner with the hose on the outlet side (or a hair dryer to blow and heat). 

Once the area is totally dry and clean very carefully pour diesel into the reservoir and start looking for leaks. Off-road diesel is best because it has red die and is easier to see. The diesel is thin enough that it will seep out. It might be a small crack in the reservoir, it might be a hose leak or connection at the reservoir, it might be a pinhole in the hose, it might be the connection at the pump. If you see the diesel drip down low, start trying to follow it uphill to the source. Once you locate the leak be sure to empty out the diesel from the reservoir completely before refilling with PS fluid. 

BTW, Diesel is actually a light oil and a trace amount in the reservoir or lines will not hurt anything in the PS system including the reservoir, lines, pump, or cylinder.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> Been a professional mechanic for 50+ years and I can tell you dealing with an oil leak can be time consuming to locate. Learned a long time ago to use UV Dye and a black light. Go to Napa and ask for part # NTE 788106 (UV Fluorescent Dye $7.29 for a 1 OZ bottle). That 1 OZ bottle will treat 1 gallon of oil. Get the oil hot and add to the reservoir. The dye won't hurt anything and it will last until you change the oil. Then shine a UV black light on the reservoir and any oil leaking will glow fluorescent yellow. Doesn't have to be an expensive black light. The cheap UV bulbs they sell at Spencer's Gifts will work fine. Built 100's of engines and if you get a come back for an oil leak, this is the fastest and most accurate way to troubleshoot the location of the leak.


Thank you for this info.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

Bill S said:


> Previous comment about oil volume in cylinder is correct and the vent is to allow air to displace the oil when the steering cylinder is extended and the oil level in the reservoir drops as the oil fills the "large end" of the steering cylinder.
> 
> The reason the oil is spewing out the bleed hole is probably that there is air getting into the pump and causing the oil to foam. As the air bubble combine in the oil the voil volume expands and has nowhere to go except out of the top of the reservoir.
> 
> The cause of the problem is most likely an air leak on the suction (intake) side of the pump. That leak is not always obvious because the oil from the bleed hole on the reservoir cap flows down and covers everything making it almost impossible to see the leak on the suction side. Also, air is much "thinner" than the oil, so it is not uncommon to have air sucked into the intake side causing foaming and oil expansion yet not leak out oil when the tractor is shut off (or the leak is so slow it is not readily detectable). Follow the suction line leaving the reservoir all the way from the reservoir outlet to the pump inlet (suction side). There is most likely a small air leak somewhere along the way. Good luck.


Thank you.


----------



## Kathy Holliman (May 18, 2019)

I thought about that but it started leaking before I added any oil. If it was too full it would have had to occur when it was serviced. The manual does not reference anything about how much oil to put in the reservoir. There is a one inch raised mark about two inches above the middle of the container that I’m “assuming” is the fill line. After it started leaking that’s the mark I’ve been using to fill it too. I’m running it slightly below that now. Thanks for the reply. 


Ralphco said:


> A little late to this thread but sure sounds to me like the reservoir is just overfilled. It should probably be filled to the "Full" line when the cylinder is fully retracted and would be about half way between "Full" and "Low" when the wheels are straight ahead. Doe the Owner's manual show a procedure for filling that reservoir?


ght absolutely it 


Ralphco said:


> A little late to this thread but sure sounds to me like the reservoir is just overfilled. It should probably be filled to the "Full" line when the cylinder is fully retracted and would be about half way between "Full" and "Low" when the wheels are straight ahead. Doe the Owner's manual show a procedure for filling that reservoir?


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 29, 2020)

Kathy Holliman said:


> I thought about that but it started leaking before I added any oil. If it was too full it would have had to occur when it was serviced. The manual does not reference anything about how much oil to put in the reservoir. There is a one inch raised mark about two inches above the middle of the container that I’m “assuming” is the fill line. After it started leaking that’s the mark I’ve been using to fill it too. I’m running it slightly below that now. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ght absolutely it


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 29, 2020)

The fill line should be the top of the silver band, sorry I am late.


----------

